# Michelin Man is back, all tire questions welcome!



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Michelin's Pro 3 is performing great! The Krylion Carbon is making it's way back onto shelves. I would love to hear any feedback concerning our tires or just general tire questions you always wanted to ask.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I know it's the kiss of death, but I really like my Pro 3's. Only one flat in 600 miles so far, and that's because I decided to take a detour through some goat-head studded dirt. I've got a few cuts in the tread, but nothing I haven't lived through before. The ride is soft and controlled. To my legs, rolling resistance is about par with my previous Pro 2's. My only gripe is a slight visual wiggle as my front tire rotates. The thing I like about the Pro 3 the best, though, are my tires' groovy, white-walled, retro look.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Michelin's Pro 3 is performing great! The Krylion Carbon is making it's way back onto shelves. I would love to hear any feedback concerning our tires or just general tire questions you always wanted to ask.


All right! Last weekend was the Eroica in Italy that they race partially on gravel roads. There's also a race like this in the UK on similar roads. Here's the Eroica and the pics show its road conditions -
http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2009/mar09/eroica09/?id=results

Those dirt roads are just like what I ride up here in Canada. What tires from Michelin's lineup would be suitable for fast hard rides in these conditions? I'm thinking something like your lightest tires but in 25-30mm size.

I have some old Michelin ProRace 25mm tires but I haven't tried them on the gravel/dirt. They're great on paved roads. I weigh 195lbs.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

With more wheel options being made available in Tubeless compatible, has Michelin got anything in the pipeline as far as a Tubeless ProRace, or a new model perhaps designed to be tubeless?


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*excellent to have you here: question about 4 Seasons vs GP4000*

OK, looking for a 25 or even 28 mm training/racing tire -- want the best of durability, light weight, traction, low rolling resistance, excellent road feel -- I want it all Can you compare the two tires please?


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Michelin Man: I wonder about longevity of the Pro 3's. Barring a catastrophic puncture, can I expect to get the same mileage as the Pro or Pro 2?


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Michelin Man:

Is there any chance of seeing a 25 in the light blue in the near future. I love the tires and have used many brands over the years. I am 180-185 lbs and run the rear at max so I do not pinch flat and would like a bigger tire for the rear and ride with less PSI.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a terrible experience with the Pro 3s. They were a magnet for road debris, nicks, chips and cuts in the tires that were too many to count. Debris became embedded in the tire, gradually worked it's way through and punctured the tube. I contacted Michelin to voice my opinion. They indicated that I would be called back by a Mich representative, it never happened. Over the same roads, I've had much better performance from other brands, no plans to ever go back to Michelin.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

bianchi bob said:


> I had a terrible experience with the Pro 3s. They were a magnet for road debris, nicks, chips and cuts in the tires that were too many to count. Debris became embedded in the tire, gradually worked it's way through and punctured the tube. I contacted Michelin to voice my opinion. They indicated that I would be called back by a Mich representative, it never happened. Over the same roads, I've had much better performance from other brands, no plans to ever go back to Michelin.


It not Michelin it's the Pro3s. The Krylons are great. I had a few gripes with the Pro3's but will give them another chance. I just picked up four cheap. They are the best tires out there performance wise IMO...I just got a few flats along the way.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

bianchi bob said:


> I had a terrible experience with the Pro 3s. They were a magnet for road debris, nicks, chips and cuts in the tires that were too many to count. Debris became embedded in the tire, gradually worked it's way through and punctured the tube. I contacted Michelin to voice my opinion. They indicated that I would be called back by a Mich representative, it never happened. Over the same roads, I've had much better performance from other brands, no plans to ever go back to Michelin.


Gosh, I didn't realize this was a whine to the Michelin Man thread. :incazzato: 

From experience, the Pro and Pro 2 are somewhat susceptible to cuts. Like the Pro 3, they are thin, light performance tires. I easily get 4,000 miles with a rotation midway thru. When I ride thru some road glass, I brush it away with a gloved hand. Saying a tire is a magnet for road debris is rather arcane. Only a tire like a Specialized Armadillo will resist puncture, but you get the poor ride characteristics that go with it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Raced on ProRace3's last year- no issues and didn't get more cut up than other stuff. Got a set of the white sidewall versions for this year. 

Question- with the rise of deep aero clincher rims how about some 80mm Michelin Latex tubes? Much better option than running valve extenders.

Also Mud2 Cross Tubular (in 32 and 34)

And a ProRace3 Tubular. Both using latex tubes please.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Please inform us about sizing. I have heard that the Pro3s are narrower than Pro2s. Michelins in the past tended to run wide -- eg, 23s measured 25, 25s measured 27 -- which is one of the things I liked about them. What are the actual widths of the Pro3s in size 23 and 25? Also, will these same measurements also apply to the Krylions?


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Michelin Man:

You said the Krylion Carbons are making their way back onto shelves. This is indeed great news. Any dates or at least a time frame as to when that is going to happen? Ive been a long time Krylion user and have been disapointed as of late that I haven't been able to find them. 

If your taking requests or feeding back info to Michelin, how about some new Krylion colors? I'd love a Krylion with blue stripes.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

> excellent to have you here: question about 4 Seasons vs GP4000
> OK, looking for a 25 or even 28 mm training/racing tire -- want the best of durability, light weight, traction, low rolling resistance, excellent road feel -- I want it all Can you compare the two tires please?


Those tires are not made by Michelin. I wouldn't think the 'Michelin' man would be the one best suited to answer questions about them.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Mapei said:


> I know it's the kiss of death, but I really like my Pro 3's. Only one flat in 600 miles so far, and that's because I decided to take a detour through some goat-head studded dirt. I've got a few cuts in the tread, but nothing I haven't lived through before. The ride is soft and controlled. To my legs, rolling resistance is about par with my previous Pro 2's. My only gripe is a slight visual wiggle as my front tire rotates. The thing I like about the Pro 3 the best, though, are my tires' groovy, white-walled, retro look.


Mapei, you must be riding our Michelin Pro 3 Race in the new Ivory color, I am glad that you like them. To explain the "wiggle" you see when looking down at your tire while rolling: You will notice the gray center of the Pro 3 is a different tread color than the black shoulders. The center tread rubber has low energy dissipation properties to reduce rolling resistance when rolling straight while the shoulder tread has high energy dissipation properties to increase grip while in a turn. This enables you to come into a turn with 27% more grip than the Pro 2 and not have to sacrifice the low rolling resistance. Because the center tread is a different color tread than the shoulder you will sometimes notice a slight "wiggle". It in no way effects the performance of the tire.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Good feedback*

I'm happy to be able to sell Michelin tires!

I work for a distributor of Michelin product, and have been happily racing on Pro3's and training on Krylions. My last set of Krylions wore out, after about 3,000 miles in nasty PNW rain, and the front probably could've gone on another 2K, but I had to put Vittoria tires on in their stead. I'm excited to get the K's back in stock!

Michelinman may disagree, but for most riders in most conditions I think the Krylion is a GREAT tire choice -- they feel almost as great as the Pro3s, and their price, performance, and longevity make them fill a niche in the market that few other builders do.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

DS1239622 said:


> Those tires are not made by Michelin. I wouldn't think the 'Michelin' man would be the one best suited to answer questions about them.


Doh!!! Good catch....


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

When will the Light Grey version of the Pro Race 3 be available?

I have seen them listed on a couple of sites but none in stock....

Thanks


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

corky said:


> When will the Light Grey version of the Pro Race 3 be available?
> 
> I have seen them listed on a couple of sites but none in stock....
> 
> Thanks


Ditto. Can't find them anywhere. Tempted to try the Ivory. I've been riding Pro2's forever. I tried Krylions once and they felt hard/dead compared to the Pro2 ride. Will the Pro3 give the same ride feel as Pro2, and are they suitable for everyday training? I sure like the idea of improved grip, we ride some twisty canyon descents here in Colo. All the comments about excessive flats has me hesitating though.


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

*We're Waiting*

:idea: Hey Michelin Man, lots of great questions posted, have you any answers


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Give the man a chance.... he might be working or in some wierd time-zone or god-forbid, even riding his bike


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

corky said:


> Give the man a chance.... he might be working or in some wierd time-zone or god-forbid, even riding his bike


Maybe the questions were tougher than he expected and he resigned


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Krylions*

I've been one of those looking for a set of Kylions for a while now - I'm down to one almost ready to go and had to replace the 2nd one last month......Don't one to put my last set of Pro 2's on yet.

You asked!
How about you offer us RBR readers a sweet deal on a single set of tires - my choice is the Krylions.

Michael
www.MLKimages.com




DS1239622 said:


> Michelin Man:
> 
> You said the Krylion Carbons are making their way back onto shelves. This is indeed great news. Any dates or at least a time frame as to when that is going to happen? Ive been a long time Krylion user and have been disapointed as of late that I haven't been able to find them.
> 
> If your taking requests or feeding back info to Michelin, how about some new Krylion colors? I'd love a Krylion with blue stripes.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

LOL....

by the way Mike .....your wheelbuilding blog is effin' cool


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I still have to work during the day too! And ride my bike!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Hey guys, I still have to work during the day too! And ride my bike!


Tell the boss you need to be full time at RBR's Wheels. He'll understand. Use an iPhone on rides for answering questions!


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> All right! Last weekend was the Eroica in Italy that they race partially on gravel roads. There's also a race like this in the UK on similar roads. Here's the Eroica and the pics show its road conditions -
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2009/mar09/eroica09/?id=results
> 
> Those dirt roads are just like what I ride up here in Canada. What tires from Michelin's lineup would be suitable for fast hard rides in these conditions? I'm thinking something like your lightest tires but in 25-30mm size.
> ...


Hey Mike, sounds like you could use one of our Cyclocross tires. 700x30 Michelin Cyclocross Jet. It is made for dry conditions. We also have th Michelin Cyclocross Mud for wet conditions.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Hey Mike, sounds like you could use one of our Cyclocross tires. 700x30 Michelin Cyclocross Jet. It is made for dry conditions. We also have th Michelin Cyclocross Mud for wet conditions.


While I was waiting for you to get back on the job here  I looked through Michelin's tire lineup and this is the one I came up with too.

Chain Reaction in the UK has them on for $21.50US/$27.59CAN right now. Ouch!! That's excellent.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

TACSTS said:


> With more wheel options being made available in Tubeless compatible, has Michelin got anything in the pipeline as far as a Tubeless ProRace, or a new model perhaps designed to be tubeless?



Michelin does not have a tubeless road tire in the pipeline at this time.


----------



## skitime (Apr 3, 2007)

I would like to hear about what changed from the Pro Race 2's, great tire, to the Pro Race 3's. For 2 years I rode the Pro Race 2's with excellent results. Last year I changed to the Pro Race 3's with horrible results. In a 6 week time span I had 4 flats one which finally destroyed the tire. Same bike, rider, tire pressure, wheels and roads. After that I went to Continental and have had no problems. I also have written to Michelin without any contact. You had a great tire and I was a big supporter but something changed.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

fast ferd said:


> Michelin Man: I wonder about longevity of the Pro 3's. Barring a catastrophic puncture, can I expect to get the same mileage as the Pro or Pro 2?


Yes, we saw an average of 2,500 miles in testing of the Michelin Pro 3. The Michelin Pro 3 also has 20% more grip in a straightline and 27% more grip in a 30 degree turn than the Michelin Pro 2 all while not sacrificing any rolling resistance.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Raced on ProRace3's last year- no issues and didn't get more cut up than other stuff. Got a set of the white sidewall versions for this year.
> 
> Question- with the rise of deep aero clincher rims how about some 80mm Michelin Latex tubes? Much better option than running valve extenders.
> 
> ...



Hello Coolhand, there are no plans at this time to produce an 80mm tube, but we will re evaluate again this year. Although there is a place for tubes like that and Tubulars there is still not enough demand in the market to justify production.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

DS1239622 said:


> Michelin Man:
> 
> You said the Krylion Carbons are making their way back onto shelves. This is indeed great news. Any dates or at least a time frame as to when that is going to happen? Ive been a long time Krylion user and have been disapointed as of late that I haven't been able to find them.
> 
> If your taking requests or feeding back info to Michelin, how about some new Krylion colors? I'd love a Krylion with blue stripes.


We have been supply distributors for the past month, you should be able to find some Michelin Krylion in Black/Gray now. Red and Yellow and arriving to us as we speak. A Blue Krylion could be possible, but not this year.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

corky said:


> When will the Light Grey version of the Pro Race 3 be available?
> 
> I have seen them listed on a couple of sites but none in stock....
> 
> Thanks


Sorry Corky! Michelin is not producing a Light Gray Pro 3. We are still making a Light Gray Lithion which is a great tire.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Tell the boss you need to be full time at RBR's Wheels. He'll understand. Use an iPhone on rides for answering questions!


You got it, Mike. I actually do have an Iphone


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Woolbury said:


> Ditto. Can't find them anywhere. Tempted to try the Ivory. I've been riding Pro2's forever. I tried Krylions once and they felt hard/dead compared to the Pro2 ride. Will the Pro3 give the same ride feel as Pro2, and are they suitable for everyday training? I sure like the idea of improved grip, we ride some twisty canyon descents here in Colo. All the comments about excessive flats has me hesitating though.



Hey Woolbury, If you used the Michelin Pro 2 for everyday training then the Pro 3 will work great for you. Remember, the tire weighs only 200 grams. It is meant to roll fast and grip. Although it has High Density Puncture Protection under the tread, it is not intended to be a great puncture protection tire. It is intended to race. The Pro 3 has 27% more grip in turns than the Pro 2. And there is no Light Gray, go with the Ivory...it is a great looking tire!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Sorry Corky! Michelin is not producing a Light Gray Pro 3. We are still making a Light Gray Lithion which is a great tire.


are you absolutely sure?.......check this out........

https://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=pro3race.view

8th one down on the sizes and colors tab.....

and can be found listed at WWW.CHAINREACTIONCYLES.COM
and WWW.BIKETIRESDIRECT.COM (although no stock as previously mentioned)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Hello Coolhand, there are no plans at this time to produce an 80mm tube, but we will re evaluate again this year. Although there is a place for tubes like that and Tubulars there is still not enough demand in the market to justify production.


Probably right on the 80mm tube, but I disagree on the tubulars-- there does seem to be enough demand for your competitors to pursue- _every_ major one but Michelin is investing in these areas, why would that be? Doesn't it seem unlikely they all are wrong, and that maybe simply giving these markets up without a fight may not be prudent. IMHO of course.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like the Krylion's are making it through the pipeline, just saw that PBK has them in stock again in 25c and limited colors in 23c. 

Thanks for the update Michelin Man.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

corky said:


> by the way Mike .....your wheelbuilding blog is effin' cool


Thanks Corky. I appreciate that.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

corky said:


> are you absolutely sure?.......check this out........
> 
> https://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=pro3race.view
> 
> ...




Bump.....


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

corky said:


> are you absolutely sure?.......check this out........
> 
> https://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=pro3race.view
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion Corky, we are not making the Michelin Pro 3 in Light gray. I will take down that color from our website in our next update. Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Sorry for the confusion Corky, we are not making the Michelin Pro 3 in Light gray. I will take down that color from our website in our next update. Thank you for pointing that out!



Ahhh Poo, can I respectfully request that you reconsider?(making them)  

anyways thanks for the info...it'll stop me looking


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

I too have found the Pro 3 to be a "delicate" tire. On my roads around the Central Coast of Ca. I have not put more than 500 miles on 4 tires.

They are light and fast with great handling but durability is IMO not a strong suit unfortunately.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there a difference between the Pro 3 Race and the Pro 3 Race Service Course?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

skitime said:


> I would like to hear about what changed from the Pro Race 2's, great tire, to the Pro Race 3's. For 2 years I rode the Pro Race 2's with excellent results. Last year I changed to the Pro Race 3's with horrible results. In a 6 week time span I had 4 flats one which finally destroyed the tire. Same bike, rider, tire pressure, wheels and roads. After that I went to Continental and have had no problems. I also have written to Michelin without any contact. You had a great tire and I was a big supporter but something changed.


I am getting worried about the growing number R3 cut and flat reports like this. I do recreational riding and a lot of it is on chip seal roads; the R2s have been a great tire for me. I just purchased four R3s figuring they would last me for quite a while if I rotate them in. Why would the engineers reduce the flat protection? I can understand faster tread wear but you don't win races or customers with flat prone tires?


----------



## ogaz (May 21, 2007)

*Yes, I too miss the Pro 2*



skitime said:


> I would like to hear about what changed from the Pro Race 2's, great tire, to the Pro Race 3's. For 2 years I rode the Pro Race 2's with excellent results. Last year I changed to the Pro Race 3's with horrible results. In a 6 week time span I had 4 flats one which finally destroyed the tire. Same bike, rider, tire pressure, wheels and roads.


I agree that the Pro 3 seems more delicate. I also LOVED the firm, smooth feel of a new set of Pro2s on the bike: SO INSPIRING!

Got any old stock stashed away anywhere?!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

After my Race 2s wore out on my fast bike, I finally got the chance to ride the 3s today. Like the 2s, they are a little "sticky" for the first couple blocks. (Maybe that's what an earlier poster complained about.) Once the stickiness disappeared, they rode beautifully, basically like sewups. Unbelievably nice ride.

Went over my share of rocks and glass during a 40-miler. Inspected the tires closely and did not see any cuts or anything. Time will tell. Cornering is the best of any tire I've ever ridden. Hope to get at least 3k out of these.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

PaulH said:


> Is there a difference between the Pro 3 Race and the Pro 3 Race Service Course?


Nope, same tire. There are three different Michelin Pro 3. Pro 3 Race (Service Course), Pro 3 Grip and Pro 3 Light. The Pro 3 Race has a fast rolling gray center tread and sticky black shoulder tread for grip in cornering. The Pro 3 Grip is the same casing but with that sticky shoulder tread in the middle as well. The Pro 3 Light has the same two treads as the Pro 3 Race but does not have the High Density Puncture Protection layer under the tread like the Pro 3 Race and Grip, that reduces it's weight from 200 grams down to 185 grams.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

*Some feedback:*

PR3 Service Course is a good tire. I have come to enjoy this tire quite a bit. You have the data so there is no need for me to give endorsement of the grip and low rolling resistance.

One down side I have noticed is the lateral and radial run out issues. While I can not feel them on the irregular road surfaces I ride on, it is hard to miss the visible lateral and radial hops in the tire. Perhaps the condition is simply an over zealous ply splice (three tires so far and all have it), but I never noticed this degree of dis-uniformity in my PR2s and PR1s.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

What are the chances of Michelin making the Cross tires in Celeste green again? I love the green sprints and am hording my own private collection since you can't find them anywhere. I know lots of folks who would love to see the green come back. Talk about product recognition. You could tell a Michelin tire from miles away.


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

Speaking of colors, any chance for a 700x25 Pro3 Race in dark blue?


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

how about an all black pro 3? i hate the gray/black


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I'm happy to be able to sell Michelin tires!
> 
> I work for a distributor of Michelin product, and have been happily racing on Pro3's and training on Krylions. My last set of Krylions wore out, after about 3,000 miles in nasty PNW rain, and the front probably could've gone on another 2K, but I had to put Vittoria tires on in their stead. I'm excited to get the K's back in stock!
> 
> Michelinman may disagree, but for most riders in most conditions I think the Krylion is a GREAT tire choice -- they feel almost as great as the Pro3s, and their price, performance, and longevity make them fill a niche in the market that few other builders do.


Argentius-

Which Vittorias were you running & how would you compare them to Krylions? I like V's Rubino Pros as an all-around non-racing clincher (reasonable cost, no glaring faults & ~3500+-mi of typical Midwest roads), but just put on some ProRace2s I got on close-out. Too new to comment on PR2 durability, but they seem to have a bit better rolling resistance & grip than RPs. OTOH- Krylions would be a better fit for the budget


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had great luck with the Krylions. I've got them on both my rain bike and my main road bike and have found them to be relatively flat resistant compared to many other brands and they have a pretty good road feel as well. I've got about 1000 miles in them and they barely look worn at all.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I bought four Pro3 tires a few weeks ago before I was really aware of how many people are having cut and flat issues with these tires. So today I went for a 67 mile ride and had a number of instances where gravel pinched the sidewalls of my Pro2s. In each case I wondered if the gravel event would have cut a Pro3; the Pro2 were unscathed. Since I don't like a lot of drama with something as important to my safety as tires I decided I was going to stick with Pro2s. After some Googling I found four Pro2s at www.pricepoint.com for a reasonable price. If they actually have them in stock and my order ships I am selling off the four new Pro3s. So it goes.


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

vortechcoupe said:


> how about an all black pro 3? i hate the gray/black



We started selling the Pro 3 in all Black earlier this year. They are slowly making their way to market. I think dealers are just used to ordering the gray and are overlooking the black. Ask for it at your local dealer!


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

My mini-review :

Last July, 3 of us (out of a 5 person group) used Pro 3 Race's on our ride in France.

In 16 consecutive days of riding, we covered over 1200 miles, climbed over 140,000ft and obviously had lots of high speed descending.

At around the 1000 mile mark one of the guys had to change his rear Pro 3 Race tire, it had too much cuts/gashes etc. All the other Pro 3 Race tires held out just fine, no punctures for the entire trip, in fact still using a set of them on my GF's race bike. The other 2 guys on the trip used Continental GP 4000S (1 puncture) and Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX (he ended up changing both tires around the 1000 mile mark...too chewed up).

One of the climbs we did at the end of our trip was the "Route Forestiere" which is a 7.5 mile gravel road that is part of the Mount Ventoux route that leaves from Bedoin. Trust me, gravel road is a gross understatement, I'm talking ruts, big chunks of the "road" had been washed away, rocks etc. I couldn't believe what the hell I was riding on with a road bike and 23mm tires (my mountain biking background came in real handy).

Point is, the Pro 3 Races took it all with no problems and I have to say, I've never leaned my bike so far over in hairpin corners at speed, very confidence inspiring...they stick like glue. I love them.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Michelin Man, what's the fattest road tire with a kevlar (or non-wire) bead tire that Michelin makes, and what's its weight? Thanks!


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Hey Michelin Man, what's the fattest road tire with a kevlar (or non-wire) bead tire that Michelin makes, and what's its weight? Thanks!


Hey Mike, we make 700x25 road tires in a few different treads. The Pro 3, Krylion Carbon, Lithion and Speedium 2. Soon the Pilot Sport city tire will be available in 700x35. It is a high performance city bike tire influenced by our Motorcycle tire designs. We just updated our website, check it out for all the weights of each of these tires.

http://www.michelinbicycle.com


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

What is the shelf life of Pro2s and how do I tell when they were actually made? Is there any preferred storage environment to keep tires for a couple of years? Should I keep my new Pro2s in my refrigerator for example 

Looking at one of my recently purchase Pro2s. On the side wall is molded "YR 411". In side the casing I see an ink based stamp that looks like "A J00" or "A 100". Also molded in the side wall is an oval with 

V F U
: JV


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Michelin Man: Is there going to be an update with the Lithion's compound? Not to make things confusing, but the Lithions were aimed to be budget-like versions of the Pro2s...so with the Pro3s replacing the Pro2s, would that call for new Lithion tire?

My only concern for a Lithion update is because of how mine cracked/cut up so quickly. I did manage to ride comfortably and confidently for another 6 months with some pretty decent performance (especially for the price), but still...cracked tires man. Grip-wise, I would like the wet-gripping properties to improve.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

All black Pro 3 Races? 

EDIT - nevermind, posted before reading entire thread, question answered


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Ventruck said:


> Michelin Man: Is there going to be an update with the Lithion's compound? Not to make things confusing, but the Lithions were aimed to be budget-like versions of the Pro2s...so with the Pro3s replacing the Pro2s, would that call for new Lithion tire?
> 
> My only concern for a Lithion update is because of how mine cracked/cut up so quickly. I did manage to ride comfortably and confidently for another 6 months with some pretty decent performance (especially for the price), but still...cracked tires man. Grip-wise, I would like the wet-gripping properties to improve.



Yep, keep an eye out for the Lithion 2 later this year. We are claiming 10% more grip than the Pro 2. New compound and new design. It will still be priced relative to the PRO 3 as a lesser expensive premium road tire.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes! Your reply is much appreciated Michelin Man.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

dear michelin man
i looked on your website and didn't see any 27" tires...are you still making them?


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

What does "Service Course" mean, anyway? (when it comes to different models of tires)


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

old_fuji said:


> dear michelin man
> i looked on your website and didn't see any 27" tires...are you still making them?



Correction, we do make a World Tour in a 27x 1.25!


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Hey Michelin Man, what's the fattest road tire with a kevlar (or non-wire) bead tire that Michelin makes, and what's its weight? Thanks!



Hey Mike, the Michelin Pro 3 Light is the fastest. It ways 15 grams less than the Pro 3 Race because we remove the High Density Puncture Protection from under the tread to lighten it. It weighs 185 grams.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> No, sorry!


hmm...got any product reviews on the world tour 27 inchers that are still in stock on jensonusa?


----------



## MichelinBikeTech (Mar 10, 2009)

old_fuji said:


> hmm...got any product reviews on the world tour 27 inchers that are still in stock on jensonusa?


Correction, we do make a World Tour in a 27x1.25!


----------



## niteflyer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Michelin Pro Race3 Wear?*

Wondering if there is a mileage rating for the ProRace 3's?
My rear is worn out after only approx. 1500 miles(2400 km). Front one looks fine.
I started seeing small wear spots with visible cords. Since then I've ridden 3 or 4 times and the cord is now quite visible. (see pic)
New one should be arriving in the next couple of days. I won't be riding until the new one is installed because I think it's become unsafe or at least begging for a flat. Could have stretched out the life by rotating the tires?
I know that the tire is a high performance race tire but my old my old ProRace 2's lasted much longer. I'm a 180 lbs. recreational rider. Any comments?


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Why did Michelin make a tire that is less durable and gets more flats when going from the Pro2 to the Pro3? The Pro2 was a near perfect tire and now Michelin has gone backwards. I hope they see what they have done and make the Pro4 closer to the Pro2.
I have switched to Conti 4000s which is extremely durable but it is a bumpier ride than the Pro2 was.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

NiteFlyer said:


> Wondering if there is a mileage rating for the ProRace 3's?
> My rear is worn out after only approx. 1500 miles(2400 km). Front one looks fine.
> I started seeing small wear spots with visible cords. Since then I've ridden 3 or 4 times and the cord is now quite visible. (see pic)
> 
> ...





DeLuz said:


> Why did Michelin make a tire that is less durable and gets more flats when going from the Pro2 to the Pro3? The Pro2 was a near perfect tire and now Michelin has gone backwards. I hope they see what they have done and make the Pro4 closer to the Pro2.
> I have switched to Conti 4000s which is extremely durable but it is a bumpier ride than the Pro2 was.


I guess another question for the Michelin rep then would be:

"Are you guys ever going to bring back the Pro2, and sell it alongside the Pro3?"


.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Sorry Corky! Michelin is not producing a Light Gray Pro 3. We are still making a Light Gray Lithion which is a great tire.


The Lithion is the best all-around tire Michelin has ever made. IMO, of course.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

*Perfect timimg for your return*

I just posted this on the Serotta forum, but now that the Michelin Man has returned...

I just bought my first pair of Michelin ProRace 3 tires. I went for 23mm tires as the 25mm ProRace 2s I had on my Pegoretti are too big for my new Look.
But man, do the ProRace3s seem narrow. Michelins always seem to run wide for the stated size. Has anyone else noted that this might not be the case with the new ProRace 3s?

Thanks


Steve


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> I guess another question for the Michelin rep then would be:
> 
> "Are you guys ever going to bring back the Pro2, and sell it alongside the Pro3?"
> 
> ...


Exactly, there seems to be a big gap between the Pro3 and Krylion
People are filling that gap by buying brands other then Michelin.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

I thouhgt I was the only one.
I too like the Lithion (700x25C).
The price point is decent.
So I bought a set for my single speed commuter.
I was pleasantly surprised on the comfort and roll.
It's quite easy to keep cadence, speed and momentum up with these tires.
And they are smooth.
I have Armadillos on two of my roads, I'm gonna be putting Lithions on those.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I have been familiar with Michelin since 1985 pro comps. Back then they would constantly get slits and then slowly the slits would grow and the tire would die an early death. I bought a bike this year with Michelin Lithions and low and behold, Michelins still getting slits in the tire tread. I would have thought that you had cleared up this issue by now.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*all questions?*

Ok, here's my question.

If money were no object, could a manufacturer make a bicycle tire that weighs around 220 grams or less, has comparable rolling resistance to a good presently available clincher in that weight range, and does not flat? Are the materials and technology available, but just cost prohibitive?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bubbha70 said:


> I thouhgt I was the only one.
> I too like the Lithion (700x25C).
> The price point is decent.
> So I bought a set for my single speed commuter.
> ...


700x25 for me as well. They last forever, roll great, and aren't as susceptible to cuts as the Pro3 Races. It's amazing the difference 2mm can make, too. 25s are faster than 23s AND more comfortable.

Now, if I could just get Michelin to make a 650B version of the Lithion......


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I have been riding Pro 2 Races for a few years now and have loved them. I bought Pro 3 Races to replace worn Pro 2s and while they work well, I prefer the Pro 2s. I recently purchased a set of Conti 4000 Black Chilis to try out when the Pro 3s wear out. I never would have done this if the Pro 2s were still around. I don't understand why Michelin doesn't offer both the Pro 2s and the Pro 3s.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

+1 for bringing back the Pro2. I've got a couple still stashed away! Once they're gone I might try the Schwalbe Ultremo DD. Loved the plain Ultremo's but they cut too easy.

So I guess my Michelin question is...when is an equal or greater tire coming out (as compared to the Pro2 that is)?


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Probably never. I think civilization as we know it has peaked.
Just about everything is going downhill.
Financial system, health care, food safety, standard of living, GM....
Its mostly due to greed and loss of pride and ethics.
Michelin moved their production off shore to save $ and then came out with inferior product at a higher price. End of rant.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've ridden Michelin top of line tires for longer than I can remember.

Was still riding my stock of Pro Race 2 tires early this year.

As I built a new bike over the winter, I put Pro Race 3's on and was excited about the first ride.

Ugh. I thought I'd built a lemon. The bike just didn't seem to roll like my old one with the identical wheels.

After a few weeks I put some used Pro Race 2's on and problem solved. 

I guess all my friends were right. Now I have some tires (inventory) to sell and need to find out what I'll ride next.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

MichelinBikeTech said:


> Michelin's Pro 3 is performing great! The Krylion Carbon is making it's way back onto shelves. I would love to hear any feedback concerning our tires or just general tire questions you always wanted to ask.


My only issue with Michelin tires has been cuts, especially in the side wall. I rode the Pro 2's and loved how they were SO sticky and rolled so smoothly but had durability issues so I moved on the the Krylion Carbon. The tread on these did indeed prove to be longer lasting BUT they appeared to receive as many sidewall slices (one of them quite catastrophic) as the Pro 2's. I have never had this issue with even notoriously "soft" tires such as Vittoria Opens or Challenge Elites on the same roads and routes which I ride year after year. I am not the only person I know who has had similar issues with this. A fellow I ride with occassionally just had a similar problem with the Pro 3's. 

Is this simply something we must accept for the ride quality the tire provides or are their any plans on looking into the side wall construction and seeing if something can be done about what, at least in the circles I ride with, is a well known issue.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I personally find the pr3 a better tire than the pr2. Like merlinama, my Michelin experience goes way back: hi lite comp, bisynergic, axial pro, pro race, etc. Each represented measurable improvement over it's predecessor. 

Two of my bikes have the 3's, amassing over a thousand miles total. No flats and only the usual number of tiny cuts that afflicted my 2's during a similar span. The 3's corner better and seem to render a more buoyant ride. I like 'em a lot.

Still, the 2's were outstanding and it would not bother me in the least to continue using them. They typically gave me about 4k miles! And rolled out sweetly. Yeah, bring back the 2's and give us the choice.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, M-man -- has Michelin ever considered making radial tires for bicycles?

Would it bring radial's benefits -- less rolling resistance, for example -- to two wheel?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

badge118 said:


> My only issue with Michelin tires has been cuts, especially in the side wall. ...................


Cuts in the side wall?

I've had one of these in about 20 years.

I'm guessing your roads have lots of rocks on them or something like that.

What do you run over to cut the sidewall?


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

MerlinAma said:


> Cuts in the side wall?
> 
> I've had one of these in about 20 years.
> 
> ...


I honestly have no clue. There are a lot of chip and seal roads around but nothing that would be a clear road hazard. On the same routes I get the cuts in the tread and side walls of the Michelins (Pro 2 and Krylion Carbon) I have never had that kind of failure on a Conti 4000, Conti 4 seasons, Conti force and attack, Vittoria Open Corsa CX, Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick, and Challenge Elite. I had a lot of "regular" punctures on the Challenges so I swapped over to the Vittorias and then because they wore so quick moved to Michelin. All of these issues though eventually pushed me to Conti's which I would love to abandon because they just don't ride as nice but my frustrating experience with durability had me banging my head on a wall. Maybe Michelin and I are just star crossed? <shrug>


----------



## RichieNY (Jun 4, 2009)

Picked up some Krylion Carbon's about 300 miles ago and so far I like them a lot. I don't ride horrible roads, but there's a fair amount of debris around and I have not noticed any cuts in the tread. No flats thus far. That's one of the reasons I bought them - I hear that the they do not flat easily. 

Anyway, comfortable and handle well - feel very grippy.


----------



## murph100 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pro 3 Grip*

Hey Michelin Man,


I cant seem to find any user feedback on the Pro 3 Grip. I'm currently using Pro Race 3 Lights and I'm really happy with them, but not overly confident with them in the wet, hence my curiosity about the 'Grip' version. 

2 Questions

Is there much of a difference in rolling resistance, or any drawbacks ?

Would it make a better all weather tire ?



Cheers,



Murph


----------



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

Won a set of Krylions last fall. After over 4000 miles on Serfas FPS, I put on the Krylions. Look great, too bad I only got 500 miles before it looked like the looser of a back alley knife fight. I do bike in an area that seems to attract a lot of idiots with glass bottles, but my Serfas tires rolled through lots of glass and only were replaced because the rear tread was almost down to the cords. Any reason why I would pay twice as much for tires the dont just dont hold up to the Serfas? At least they were free.


----------



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

To be fair though, the Pro3's that I have used have been one of the better racing clinchers that I have used.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

rgojr2001 said:


> To be fair though, the Pro3's that I have used have been one of the better racing clinchers that I have used.


Not that ive ridden on many tire types, but just have to say that i love my michelins. Started with pro light 2s that dad brought me for my first roadbike, was on the end of those and pro race 2s after that for my first season. Now that i have a few sets of wheels, i have pro 3 race tyres for my racing set for about 8 months, and love them too bits. Ive ran on other race type tyres and remaining rubber from my pro 2s for training and have noticed that the 3's do cut up alot more(only cosmetic problems though), but after prob 15000km on michelin ive had one puncture which was only a slow leak overnight, whereas my other tyres have had about 8 and thank god ive chewed them out. 

Just brought a set of krylions for training after great reviews, only used them once and felt great so lets hope they last, also got latex tubes to go in2 my race set. 

PS please make michelin tubies so i can stick with the brand when i get a set of tubulars . I see that there is demand for them, even if just for a high end race set, but i do understand the cost of R&D, making the molds and then providing coverage to the amount of stores to make them cost effective.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pro Race 3's:... 3 destroyed tires since january. 2 sidewall gashes and 1 tread slice. they get flats comparable to other tires I have used. Flats I can deal with, having to constantly buy new tires I cannot. I am back on Conti GP4000's.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I think he's already off and busy elsewhere.....but has anyone seen the Lithion2's in a shop yet?


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

I rode and sometimes raced the hell out of a pair of Krylion Carbons last year. Running Shamal and Shimano tubless rims now. Hutchinsons are cool and are coming up with some options on both ende of the spectrum, but some other makers would be good. For the record, I'd be running Krylion Carbons and/or Pro Race 3s if i used standard clinchers.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

desmo13 said:


> Pro Race 3's:... 3 destroyed tires since january. 2 sidewall gashes and 1 tread slice. they get flats comparable to other tires I have used. Flats I can deal with, having to constantly buy new tires I cannot. I am back on Conti GP4000's.



I think the M-Man bailed on this forum because there isn't an answer to the Pro3 problems except buy another brand or model tire. I found some left over Pro2s and moved on.


----------



## bholwell (Jan 22, 2008)

Slim Again said:


> Hey, M-man -- has Michelin ever considered making radial tires for bicycles?
> 
> Would it bring radial's benefits -- less rolling resistance, for example -- to two wheel?


Maxxis has made a radial tire; it was shown at Interbike in September.

http://www.mscbikes.com/novetats2008/detall_noticia_radial_2009.php?idioma=CONS_ANG


----------



## Blangkang (May 5, 2009)

ok I just wanna post that I have around 700 miles on my pro race 3's and 1 flat....so where can I get some PR2's....


Other than 1 flat I like these tires.....might switch to krylons....of Cont's


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Here's one for ya.....*

I know this may start a "Feud" but here goes....

WHY do bicycle tires COST so much???
They consist of a FRACTION of the materials that a car tire has but cost considerably MORE, some times 3-5 times more...

So what's the deal???
Thanks.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Michelin has a new tire on their web site called Pro Optimum.

The MICHELIN Pro Optimum front/rear set boasts superior grip and comfort.
Front and rear tread patterns have been redesigned to absorb surface irregularities, while
the 25-mm width considerably increases rider comfort.
Michelin has developed separate front and rear tires to take into account their specifi c requirements:
the MICHELIN Pro Optimum Front and Rear tires utilize different rubber compounds in line
with their roles.
The front tire carries 30% of the weight load and absorbs 100% of the braking effect. For this
reason, Michelin engineers made it a priority to develop a tire with matchless grip*, capable of
providing maximum safety to users on cold, wet or otherwise diffi cult surfaces.
The rear tire carries 70% of the weight load and absorbs 100% of the torque generated by the
bike’s forward motion, which affects both its effi ciency and wearlife. In order to achieve consistent
performance, the rear tire now has a longer life, meaning that MICHELIN Pro Optimum Front and
Rear tires now have comparable lifespans.
* The MICHELIN Pro Optimum Front tire offers the same degree of grip as the Pro3 Grip, the tire preferred by cyclists for maximum
safety on wet, cold and diffi cult courses.

It doesn't seem to be on the market yet.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear Michelin Man - My Pro 3 Race tires are less than a season old, and have under 1000 miles on them. They have numerous cracks running along the whole tire (similar to what you see on old dryrotted gumwall tires, but not as bad).

What can cause this, and is this a time where I should be looking at warranty issues or maybe something I do? 

I have never inflated them over 110psi, and have only installed/removed them twice.


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Hey tire guy!!!!!*

We're all waiting to get our questions answered, so how bout it???

... tick, tick, tick, tick.....


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

DeLuz said:


> *The MICHELIN Pro Optimum Front tire offers the same degree of grip as the Pro3 Grip, *the tire preferred by cyclists for maximum
> safety on wet, cold and diffi cult courses.*


:lol:


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

Michelin Man, 
Back in the day, late eighties, I was using the Michelin HD Comps. 700x23 Rarely got flats, nice feel, and fairly fast. I did not race. Did many centuries and long rides. When the rear wore out, I would put a new tire on the front and put the used front on the back. I would get about 2500-3000 per tire. Better than any thing else I had tried and that was many. They claimed the super tite weave, high thread count was the reason for the puncture resistance. What current tire would be the closest to the old HD Comp??
Thanks, MikeB


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a pair of Krylions which are waiting for my new wheelset to arrive. Right now I'm running Kenda Kriterium and I'll say this much they rock. Easily one of the best tires I've ever used and very affordable.


----------



## scoobydrew (Sep 26, 2009)

I just want to say that I've been very happy with my plain old (read: cheap) Michelin Orium's. They've been on my commuter bike for over 1000 miles and no flats yet! (knock on wood)

Anyways, I'm actually planning to grab some Pro 3's, but the reviews on here don't seem to speak well of them. After reading all the reviews, I think I'm going to look at some Contis.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

The Michelin Man's job was outsourced to another country. I callled the 800 number and a guy in a heavy foreign accent said he was based in Provo Utah. He said something along the lines of "blah blah state of the art blah blah cutting edge technology blah blah."


----------

